# Solar water heating systems



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I am planning to install a solar water heating system in my house in Guadalajara. Does anyone have any comments on the brands and types of systems that are available here in Mexico in general or in Jalisco in particular? I have read quite a bit about the various types, tube-type versus flat plate, working fluid, etc. However, I am still finding it difficult to make a decision about what system to get. Every distributor here in Guadalajara seems to carry a different brand. The prices are all over the map (from $3000 pesos to $15,000). Are there brands that I should avoid or look for in particular? What about systems with acetone as the working fluid?

Thanks,
Memo


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The prices vary because there are so many types of systems. The glass tube and insulated tank systems seem the simplest and are very effective. A nearby laundry uses them and I've also been tempted; then the weather warms up and our 'de paso' heater keeps up with the cold pipes.
A heat exchanger (working fluid) system isn't necessary in this area, but you will want to be sure that you do get the system designed for a pressurized water system, rather than a simple gravity system, even if you only have the latter. You might want to pressurize later.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a glass tube unit. Sunnergy is the brand. 3 years in service so far, the only problem has been 1 tube cracked during a hailstorm. My unit is 500 liters, even at this time of year I have plenty of hot water. I have 3 adults and 2 kids in the house. It paid for itself in gas savings in about 1 1/2 years. 

Even with a solar heater it is a good idea to have an "instant" water heater installed in-line. In cloudy weather the hot water runs out after 2-3 days of no sun.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

fordmexico, where can I find out about the incentives for new homes? I'll be starting a new home this year with solar hot water and I'd love to take advantage of that.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Google will give you these, and other sites on the topic:
Impulsa CFE la energía solar residencial | Energías alternativas, energías renovables, energías limpias, bioenergías.

Incentivos fiscales, excepcion impositiva, beneficios e incentivos impositivos


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

fordmexico, can you please re-post those links? They were of great use to me since my soon to be wife is a Mexican citizen. 

Obviously, leave out the cut and paste and translation since 1) it appears to be a rule violation and 2) I don't need the translation since I speak/read Spanish well.

Rvgringo, I had already seen those sites you posted but they offer only basic general information on renewable energy and I want to find the specific government sites that explain precisely what I need to do to be eligible and how/where I can apply for the incentive.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

fordmexico said:


> I have asked for all my posts, replies as well as my user name to be deleted from this forum.


Don't get too offended by RVGRINGO's edits - I've been "busted" a few times as well for unwittingly breaking forum rules. He's just trying to keep order here on the forum. Others can and will benefit from your input so don't leave the forum in frustration. 

BTW, thanks for the PM!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

circle110 said:


> Don't get too offended by RVGRINGO's edits - I've been "busted" a few times as well for unwittingly breaking forum rules. He's just trying to keep order here on the forum. Others can and will benefit from your input so don't leave the forum in frustration.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the PM!


I agree. I have been "busted" by him a few times too. It is not personal.


----------

